# iCloud bloque subitement mon iPod Touch G5



## Andea (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté en 2013 un iPod Touch G5 tout neuf en boutique pour pouvoir tester mes applications iOS. Je l'ai mis régulièrement à jour avec iTunes jusqu'à la version 9.3.5 d'iOS en 2016. Je m'en suis servi régulièrement encore 6 mois après et depuis il est resté dans un tiroir de mon bureau.

Pour mes développements j'ai plusieurs appareils mobiles avec des versions d'iOS différentes. J'ai encore des appareils de 1ère et 2ème génération qui fonctionnent très bien. Cela me permet de tester la rétrocompatibilité de mes applications sur les différents supports. Notamment avec le composant webview qui utilise le moteur du navigateur embarqué dans l'OS et qui change fréquemment de comportement. Chacun de ces appareils est associé à un compte Apple Id et à un email différent. Car sinon c'est ingérable.

Les identifiants et les mots passes de tout ces comptes sont mémorisés dans l'appareil et au bout de quelques temps il devient facile de les oublier. Dans ce cas je réinitialise l'appareil à son état d'usine et je recréer un nouveau compte. Sur le iPod Touch G5 j'ai dû le faire une ou deux fois. Ca n'a jamais posé aucun problème.

Jusqu'à samedi dernier… où pour tester une application sur ce vieux iPod Touch G5 resté bloqué en iOS 9.3.5 depuis plus d'un an parce qu'Apple ne fourni plus de MAJ, je découvre au démarrage une nouvelle page qui me dit quelque chose comme "la connexion au server d'activation peut prendre quelques minutes..." et là s'affiche une mire qui me demande login et mot de passe. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu auparavant sur mes appareils iOS. J'essaye donc de me connecter avec mon identifiant Apple ID et mon mot de passe qui est généralement toujours le même… rien n'y fait. Même chose sur mon compte email associé à l'appareil. Je me dit que j'ai surement oublié le mot de passe.

Alors je réinitialiser le firmware sur iTunes comme je fais habituellement et là rebelotte. Au démarrage la même mire. Je fais donc des recherches sur Internet. J'essaye les 1001 bidouilles. Rien… il ne me reste plus qu'à appeler le SAV. J'explique mon problème… et là la nénette me demande de prouver que je suis bien le propriétaire de cet iPod. Par chance j'ai encore la facture d'achat de chez Grosbill que je scan et lui envoie. Elle me parle d'une histoire de iCloud, me demande quelques détails sur l'email et me confirme que cela sera réglé sous 48 heures.

3 jours plus tard pas de nouvelles du déblocage. Par contre je reçois un email qui me demande de prouver à nouveau que je suis bien le propriétaire de mon iPod. Je contact le SAV par Chat. Là le petit gars me dit qu'il ne peut pas parler de ça par le chat. Genre il ne veut pas laisser de trace écrite. Donc je rappel et là je tombe sur une autre nénette qui a du mal à parler français. Qu'il faut faire répéter pour comprendre ce qu'elle dit. Et qui me redemande la facture de mon iPod et m'assurant qu'elle va faire le nécessaire. Le soir même rebelotte, je reçois un mail qui me redemande de prouver que je suis le propriétaire de mon iPod. Je transmets donc cette information à la petite dame qui m'avait laissé gentiment son email. Le lendemain elle me renvoi une procédure qui n'a rien à voir avec mon problème… et elle ne répond plus aux questions que je lui pose, elle semble elle-même dépassée par la procédure.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé iCloud sur mes appareils Apple. Je n'en veux surtout pas. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai subitement ce iCloud qui bloque mon iPod. A savoir qui me l'a activé ? Et pourquoi ce déclenche t'il subitement au démarrage de mon iPod ? Je n'ai jamais signalé un problème de perte ou de vol de mon iPod Touch. Je ne comprend pas de quoi ce mêle Apple, je n'ai rien demandé. Et je ne vois pas ce que je peux fournir de plus comme preuve d'honnêteté qu'une facture à mon nom avec ma carte d'identité.

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour que je puisse reprendre la main sur mon iPod Touch ? Car je comprend bien qu'Apple ne fera rien pour m'aider. C'est voulu de leur part. L'objectif étant de me faire racheter. Si c'est comme ça qu'Apple remercie les développeurs qui participent à enrichir leur communauté, je vais arrêter de renouveler mes comptes iTunes Store à 100 euros chaque année, tout revendre même pour pièce détacher et tout clôturer. J'ai dépensé beaucoup trop de temps et d'argent chez Apple pour me faire entendre dire que mon iPod est un produit volé. Très en colère...


----------



## Andea (9 Novembre 2018)

Moi personnellement je vois pas en quoi iCloud va dissuader un voleur. Un iPhone ça se revend aussi en pièce détachées… ce qui est surtout déplorable de la part d'Apple c'est d'utiliser iCloud pour bloquer les iPhone de ses bons clients sans fournir aucun motif valable. Mon iPod Touch G5 est bloqué depuis 10 jours, c'est le miens et il n'a jamais été perdu ou volé. Ca fait plus d'un an qu'il est dans un tiroir de mon bureau. Et malheureusement je ne me souviens pas des mots passes. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas la peine puisqu'ils sont mémorisés dans le iPod Touch. Ce qui est bien pratique… La vérité c'est juste qu'Apple a décidé qu'il était temps pour moi d'en racheter un. Je leur ai envoyé la preuve d'achat, la facture avec mon nom et prénom plus ma carte d'identité pour leur prouver ma bonne foi. Commercialement parlant, c'est pas fûté de leur part… j'étais plutôt gros client.

Si les gens ne reviennent pas sur votre forum, c'est parce qu'on comprend rapidement que les modérateurs sont des agents du SAV Apple et qu'ils sont dans la combine. Je relis exactement les mêmes arguments bidons que ceux que la nénette m'a donnée au téléphone. On voit que vous êtes bien formatés.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Si les gens ne reviennent pas sur votre forum, c'est parce qu'on comprend rapidement que *les modérateurs sont des agents du SAV Apple et qu'ils sont dans la combine*. Je relis exactement les mêmes arguments bidons que ceux que la nénette m'a donnée au téléphone. On voit que vous êtes bien formatés.


Ben c'est nouveau ça, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette théorie du complot ! 

Désolé, mais je vais beaucoup te décevoir ou pas, mais ça fait des années que j'ai des Samsung, depuis le S3 après, S5, S7 et maintenant S9, oui j'aime bien les chiffres impairs. A peine arrivé et en 2 messages tu dézingues Apple. Je te retourne la même question : par qui et combien es-tu payé ? 

*Edit :* chut, faut pas le dire, mais Samsung ne me paye rien, je crois bien que je vais aller chez Apple, la paye doit être meilleure.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben c'est nouveau ça, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette théorie du complot !
> 
> Désolé, mais je vais beaucoup te décevoir ou pas, mais ça fait des années que j'ai des Samsung, depuis le S3 après, S5, S7 et maintenant S9, oui j'aime bien les chiffres impairs. A peine arrivé et en 2 messages tu dézingues Apple. Je te retourne la même question : par qui et combien es-tu payé ?


encore un employé de Samsung !


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour que je puisse reprendre la main sur mon iPod Touch ? Car je comprend bien qu'Apple ne fera rien pour m'aider.


Eh bien va dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité avec ta facture.


Andea a dit:


> C'est voulu de leur part. L'objectif étant de me faire racheter.


Ah oui, comme dans ton autre réponse : la théorie du complot !


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> encore un employé de Samsung !


Merdum, toasted.


----------



## Andea (10 Novembre 2018)

Je ne suis pas employé chez Samsung ni Google. Je suis à mon compte depuis plusieurs années et j'ai un grand tiroir plein d'appareils mobiles de toutes marques pour tester mes applis Web.

Si vous savez m'expliquer pourquoi Apple a activé iCloud sur mon iPod ça m'intéresse ? Je suis entièrement contre ce genre de services de stockages en ligne. Et pourquoi ensuite leurs services refusent de me le débloquer alors que je leur ai fourni tous les documents demandés ? Là ça m'intrigue…

Imaginons que j'ai des documents privés sur cet appareil, comme des photos ou des vidéo d'un proche décédé que je n'ai pas eu le temps de sauvegarder. Ou que je me sois privé pendant plusieurs mois pour pouvoir payer ce petit bijou d'électronique à ma fille. Et qu'elle ait oublié le mot de passe.

Je trouve que les mesures sont disproportionnées. C'est comme si mon banquier me bloquait mon compte sans me rendre mon argent juste parce que je ne me souviens plus du code à 4 chiffres de ma CB. Et qu'il m'explique comme si j'étais un enfant de 3 ans que c'est pour ma sécurité.

Bloquer un appareil à distance sans plainte ni déclaration de vol c'est purement et simplement de l'abus de confiance. Et moi je n'ai plus aucune confiance en Apple. Comme je n'ai absolument plus confiance non plus en Google. Mais pour encore d'autres raisons.
Je suis allé au commissariat pour leur expliquer. Ils m'ont fait un dossier pour laisser une trace. Mais il est clair qu'il faut aussi faire constater le blocage par un huissier, prendre un avocat pour être représenté et faire convoquer Apple devant un tribunal de proximité. Ca coûte plus cher qu'un iPod. 

Je suis de la vieille école, j'ai roulé ma bosse... et je peux vous dire que les gens qui se cachent derrière des procédures, qui se battent pour votre sécurité ou qui brandissent tout de suite la théorie du complot quand votre vécu ne va pas dans le sens de leurs intérêts, il vaut mieux vous en méfier.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Les identifiants et les mots passes de tout ces comptes sont mémorisés dans l'appareil et au bout de quelques temps il devient facile de les oublier. Dans ce cas je réinitialise l'appareil à son état d'usine et je recréer un nouveau compte.



Voilà un procédé assez lourd pour quelques de relativement simple. Vos ennuis viennent de là, car l’environnement informatique est changeant et les procédures de réinitialisation se sont complexifiées.

Un simple fichier texte, avec les références des appareils et les mots de passe correspondants, le tout conservé dans une image disque ou un 7z chiffrés en AES 256 avec un unique mot de passe à retenir. C’était plus simple et plus pérenne.


----------



## Andea (10 Novembre 2018)

Ca ne sert à rien d'aller au Apple Store ils ne s'occupent pas de ça. Je les ais appelés en premier. Celui à Opéra qui est ouvert le dimanche. Et ils m'ont renvoyé sur la hotline du SAV.

Effectivement autrefois on notait ses identifiants et ses mot de passes dans un fichier texte. Mais avec les progrès de la technologie on s'habitue vite a ces petites fonctionnalités bien pratiques qui évitent à l'utilisateur de passer son temps à son loguer et se reloguer. Même sous Linux il y a ça maintenant. En plus pour un appareil qui ne sort pas de chez moi. C'est comme mettre une clé sur mon frigo ou un lecteur d'empreintes digitales sur ma TV. J'aime bien la technologie quand ça me simplifie la vie. Mais pas quand ça devient de la science fiction. La connexion avec son Apple ID à chaque fois qu'on veut installer une application sur son MAC depuis l'Apple Store alors qu'on est logué en Admin… ils exagèrent


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2018)

Ce que je vois, c'est que tu sembles très procédurier et légèrement agaçant. Je comprends que personne ne te soit venu en aide. Perso, je n'ai jamais vu Apple agir de la sorte, sauf avec les emmerdeurs. Ou plutôt, il y a des dossiers qui traînent, et ce n'est pas ceux des clients agréables.


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Je suis de la vieille école, j'ai roulé ma bosse... et je peux vous dire que les gens qui se cachent derrière des procédures, qui se battent pour votre sécurité ou qui brandissent tout de suite la théorie du complot quand votre vécu ne va pas dans le sens de leurs intérêts, il vaut mieux vous en méfier.


Je pense que tu devrais te relire, surtout dans ton autre message. Il vaut bien mieux jouer au naïf candide plutôt que d'exiger.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Si les gens ne reviennent pas sur votre forum, c'est parce qu'on comprend rapidement que les modérateurs sont des agents du SAV Apple et qu'ils sont dans la combine. Je relis exactement les mêmes arguments bidons que ceux que la nénette m'a donnée au téléphone. On voit que vous êtes bien formatés.



Tiens , en regardant mon compte ce matin , Apple ne m'a rien viré , pareil pour vous ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

Si Apple a bloqué l’accès à ton ton compte parce que tu ne te souvenais pas de ton mot de passe et que tu as fait plusieurs essais, c’est normal. C’est une mesure de sécurité tout simplement. Et si tu as un oublié un mot de passe, depuis que les mots de passe existent en informatique il y a aussi une procédure en cas de mot de passe oublié, tu peux le faire directement sur icloud.com.

Bon maintenant je vais faire ma note de frais pour Tim Cook.

a+


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tiens , en regardant mon compte ce matin , Apple ne m'a rien viré , pareil pour vous ?


Depuis le temps, tu devrais le savoir ! c'est au mérite, et apparement, tu n'as rien branlé cette semaine, donc rien.
Par contre moi, j'ai eu une sacrée prime cette semaine !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

Pfff je m'en doutais


----------



## Andea (10 Novembre 2018)

Merci à vous tous pour l'attention toute particulière que vous accordez à ma petite personne.

Que Apple me bloque l'accès à iCloud ça ne me pose aucun problème, je ne l'utilise pas. Ce n'est même pas moi qui l'ai activé sur le iPod. Si j'avais su à la première utilisation de cet iPod qu'il y avait un backdoor qui partagent mes données persos sur leur cloud je l'aurais désinstallé immédiatement. Exactement comme OneDrive sur un Windows 10. Et encore OneDrive n'est pas activé par défaut, il faut créer un compte chez Microsoft pour pouvoir s'en servir.

Je suis donc prêt à faire l'impasse sur mon compte iCloud. Ce que je veux c'est récupérer la main sur le iPod pour installer une appli Web que j'ai publiée dernièrement sur le Store. L'émulateur dans XCode c'est bien mais il a ses limites. Sur n'importe quel autre smartphone/tablette/ordinateur il suffit de recharger le firmware et son OS from scratch et c'est repartit. Ca ne pose aucun problème de sécurité.

Avant d'être bloqué au démarrage par iCloud, mon iPod était éteint depuis plusieurs mois. Je l'ai allumé, branché au chargeur 220v USB par la prise lightning et j'ai vu le springboard. La batterie était encore pleine à plus de 40%. Ensuite je suis passé à autre chose. Et quand j'ai rallumé le iPod il était sur cette mire d'authentification que je n'avais jamais vu au parant. Le iPod est resté à côté de moi et personne ne l'a touché.

Bien auparavant, il m'est arrivé plus d'une fois de faire des erreurs de saisie quand je me connecte au Store et autres. Sur d'autres appareils Apple que celui-ci. Et ils ne se sont jamais bloqués. Tu m'étonnes, avec mes gros doigts je fais souvent des erreurs. Les touches du clavier tactiles sont toutes petites. Et puis bon, on bloque pas le mobile d'un client pour une erreur de saisie de mot de passe.

Moi je crois plutôt que comme je n'utilisais pas cet iPod régulièrement c'était une bonne occasion de le mettre en rade. Comme ça si je ne me souviens plus de mes identifiants au redémarrage, ils le bloquent définitivement. Apple n'aime pas maintenir les anciennes versions parce que ce n'est pas rentable. Essayez de compiler une application en iOS 5.1 sur la dernière version d'XCode. Il faut se faire des VMWare et redémarrer un vieux OSX 10.8 Mountain Lion. Apple préfère nous faire racheter. Si je fais toute ma vie avec un vieux iPod G5 c'est pas rentable. 

Côté SAV mon dossier n'a pas trainé. Le problème c'est que la procédure n'aboutit pas. Et à chaque fois il faut répéter et refaire la même chose. Une erreur une fois ça arrive, mais à chaque fois ça veut dire que la procédure est programmée pour aboutir en échec. C'est une forme comme un autre d'organiser l'obsolescence de ses appareils pour inciter ses clients racheter. Le problème c'est que je ne suis pas dupe. Aucun système informatique professionnel ne marche de cette façon.

Imagine le iPhone de Macron se bloque subitement parce qu'ils s'est trompé 3 fois en saisissant le mot de passe pour lire ses emails... est ce que ça vous semble crédible comme déclencheur légitime ? Le blocage est forcément ciblé sur d'autres critères.

Je vois là simplement un bon moyen pour Apple d'obliger ses clients à renouveler leur matériel. En culpabilisant le client pour le conditionner à racheter. Parce que pour bloquer un smartphone légalement il faut une plainte auprès des services de Police. Alors qu'avec iCloud... c'est Apple qui décide. Et ils peuvent le faire visiblement sans plainte.

Si d'autres personnes se reconnaissent dans mon histoire, je les encourages à entamer également des procédures et à témoigner. Il ne faut pas se laisser abuser.
Plus nous serons nombreux et plus Apple sera forcé à se tenir correctement et à respecter le droit des consommateurs.

En tout cas merci aux modérateurs de Mac Génération de m'avoir permis de m'exprimer. Sur d'autres forum comme ceux de Free mon compte et mes messages auraient déjà été censurés.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Avez tenté de joindre un responsable chez Apple ?


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> En tout cas merci aux modérateurs de Mac Génération de m'avoir permis de m'exprimer. Sur d'autres forum comme ceux de Free mon compte et mes messages auraient déjà été censurés.


Ne les remercie pas, malheureux.
Ils sont pires que ce que tu crois. En plus de toucher du flouze d'Apple pour colporter la bonne parole de Steve, ils touchent aussi du pognon de Samsung pour laisser passer quelques commentaires divergents.
Pour finir ils écrivent en vert. Ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils soient tous des extra-terrestres infiltrés.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2018)

À ce niveau-là, il faut appeler Mulder et Scully.


Apple ne bloque jamais un appareil à distance sauf s’il est volé. Et encore c’est extrêmement rare.


Si iCloud est activé, c’est de ton fait. Tu as la possibilité d’utiliser un appareil iOS sans mot de passe et sans iCloud. Franchement je suis certain que c’est toi qui as fait une mauvaise manipulation et qui ne veux pas l’assumer. Pas besoin de crier au complot. Suis juste la procédure de récupération de compte.


Et si M. Macron ou Mme Michu se trompaient trois fois de code mail, cela ne bloquerai pas,le téléphone,  ça empêcherait juste de recevoir les courriels de la boîte en erreurs. Mais c’est pareil sur un Mac, un PC ou autre. Quqnd on oublie les codes demandés ça ne marche pas. Logique.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Moi je crois plutôt que comme je n'utilisais pas cet iPod régulièrement c'était une bonne occasion de le mettre en rade. Comme ça si je ne me souviens plus de mes identifiants au redémarrage, ils le bloquent définitivement. Apple n'aime pas maintenir les anciennes versions parce que ce n'est pas rentable. Essayez de compiler une application en iOS 5.1 sur la dernière version d'XCode. Il faut se faire des VMWare et redémarrer un vieux OSX 10.8 Mountain Lion. Apple préfère nous faire racheter. Si je fais toute ma vie avec un vieux iPod G5 c'est pas rentable.


Encore et toujours ta théorie du complot d'Apple.


Andea a dit:


> Côté SAV mon dossier n'a pas trainé. Le problème c'est que la procédure n'aboutit pas. Et à chaque fois il faut répéter et refaire la même chose. Une erreur une fois ça arrive, mais à chaque fois ça veut dire que la procédure est programmée pour aboutir en échec. C'est une forme comme un autre d'organiser l'obsolescence de ses appareils pour inciter ses clients racheter. Le problème c'est que je ne suis pas dupe. Aucun système informatique professionnel ne marche de cette façon.


Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu sois très patient, as-tu tenté lors de tes appels téléphoniques de demander à entrer en relation avec un interlocuteur de niveau supérieur ?


Andea a dit:


> Je vois là simplement un bon moyen pour Apple d'obliger ses clients à renouveler leur matériel. En culpabilisant le client pour le conditionner à racheter. Parce que pour bloquer un smartphone légalement il faut une plainte auprès des services de Police. Alors qu'avec iCloud... c'est Apple qui décide. Et ils peuvent le faire visiblement sans plainte.
> 
> Si d'autres personnes se reconnaissent dans mon histoire, je les encourages à entamer également des procédures et à témoigner. Il ne faut pas se laisser abuser.
> Plus nous serons nombreux et plus Apple sera forcé à se tenir correctement et à respecter le droit des consommateurs.


Mais oui, mais oui, la théorie du complot d'Apple qui te bloque volontairement ton pauvre petit iPod qui ne représente plus rien en termes de volume de vente ! Si un compte iCloud est bloqué, il l'est sur tous les matériels Apple qui tenteront de s'y connecter. Par défaut, dès l'instant ou on se connecte sur un compte Apple, le robot d'Apple envoie systématiquement un email mentionnant que l'identifiant x a été utilisé et demande confirmation ou pas de l'identité !





Là c'est pour iCloud, même chose pour FaceTime, iMessage, etc. Le problème est bien entre la chaise et le clavier. Un compte Apple avec des identifiants peut-être aussi piraté ! Mais comme tu m'as l'air de tout connaître, je te laisse à tes certitudes.


Andea a dit:


> Si d'autres personnes se reconnaissent dans mon histoire, je les encourages à entamer également des procédures et à témoigner. Il ne faut pas se laisser abuser.
> Plus nous serons nombreux et plus Apple sera forcé à se tenir correctement et à respecter le droit des consommateurs.
> 
> En tout cas merci aux modérateurs de Mac Génération de m'avoir permis de m'exprimer. Sur d'autres forum comme ceux de Free mon compte et mes messages auraient déjà été censurés.


Par contre, il va falloir arrêter de répondre partout en dézinguant Apple, tu es sur le fond quelqu'un de très procédurier et inciter d'autres membres a abonder dans ton sens est à l'encontre des règles de ces forums.

*Edit :* ah oui, je fais partie des modérateurs à la solde d'Apple #171


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2018)

Je n'ai jamais vu Apple ne pas débloquer un compte iCloud si vous pouvez fournir les documents demandés


----------



## daffyb (11 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu Apple ne pas débloquer un compte iCloud si vous pouvez fournir les documents demandés


après, il y a l'art et la manière de faire la demande


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2018)

Vous touchez combien ???


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Vous touchez combien ???


----------



## daffyb (11 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Vous touchez combien ???


4566€ brut (+ quelques AAPL)


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

@Andea : tu dis : « Imagine le iPhone de Macron se bloque subitement parce qu'ils s'est trompé 3 fois en saisissant le mot de passe pour lire ses emails... est ce que ça vous semble crédible comme déclencheur légitime ? Le blocage est forcément ciblé sur d'autres critères.«  C’est légèrement rigolo parce que c’était la procédure de sécurité des BlackBerry OS en plus d’autres options à distance qui étaient assez proches de Localiser, de mémoire tu pouvais même faire afficher un message sur les BlackBerry !

En tout cas ça me fait bien rigoler ton histoire !


----------



## Andea (11 Novembre 2018)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu l'opportunité de pouvoir parler avec un responsable de chez Apple. Dans un contexte sérieux et professionnel, quand le SAV de niveau 1 n'est pas en mesure de résoudre un problème parce que la procédure est invalide, on vous bascule sur un technicien de niveau 2. Je pense que chez Apple c'est comme chez SFR. Il y a des consignes. Si vous voulez une réponse il faut faire de l'écrit et passer par une lettre RAR adressée au PDG.

Le responsable juridique du siège social d'Apple France c'est bien toujours Peter Denwood ? Pourriez-vous me donner l'adresse ?

Je sais bien qu'il ne débloquera pas mon iPod. Mais s'il me répond (ou même s'il ne me répond pas) j'aurais la preuve de sa mauvaise foi. C'est indispensable avant d'ouvrir une plainte à la DGCCRF ou de contacter les associations de consommateurs.

Quand on fouille sur Internet il y a beaucoup de gens qui se voient bloquer leur device Apple par iCloud pour une histoire de mot de passe oublié. Ce n'est donc pas rare qu'Apple bloque ses téléphones et autres tablettes tactiles. J'ai également demandé au commissariat, les agents étaient formels il faut une plainte que l'opérateur ou le fabriquant ait le droit de bloquer matériellement un appareil mobile. Et dans le cas des tablettes ou des baladeurs connectés ils ne font rien car il n'y a pas de numéro IMEI. Ce n'est pas un téléphone.

Effectivement sur un iPod Touch il n'y a pas de numéro IMEI, il est remplacé par un numéro de série interne propre à Apple. Ce qui prouve bien que l'auteur du blocage est Apple et que ce n'est pas sur la demande de la police qu'ils ont agit.

Alors comment procèdent t'ils ? Pas besoin d'appeler Sculler et Muldy, ce n'est pas surnaturel comme explication. A l'allumage le device se connecte automatiquement au WiFi. Il envoie un token au serveur pour se signaler sur le réseau Apple. Et si le serveur d'authentification renvoie une exception, le device demande les identifiants iCloud à l'utilisateur. Côté Apple il suffit de déclencher cet événement pour tous les appareils qui ne sont pas déclarés sur leur réseau depuis 6 mois. Sur la quantité il y'en aura peut-être que 10% qui auront oublié leur mot de passe. Mais pour Apple c'est toujours ça de gagner.

Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais mon iPod sans code à 4 chiffres ni mot de passe. Je ne veux pas récupérer l'accès à iCloud, je veux réinitialiser mon iPod. Que je fasse une mauvaise manipulation ou pas sur le système c'est mon problème. Je perd l'accès à ma boite email ou a mon compte iCloud c'est ma faute. Mais Apple n'a pas le droit de bloquer le matériel que j'ai acheté et dont j'ai la facture, avec la preuve du règlement par CB sur mon compte bancaire. iCloud est un service d'Apple à part qui n'a pas a bloquer l'accès au springboard et aux applications de mon iTouch.

D'ailleurs... pour me faire gagner du temps. Est ce que l'un de vous sait à partir de quelle version d'iOS Apple a intégré iCloud ? 
Et à partir de quelle version d'iTunes Apple a intégré iCloud ?

Si Apple avait été réglo, je ne serai pas sur votre forum. J'en ai contacté d'autres. Notamment sur Reddit.
Leur SAV peut encore me contacter. Vous avez mon email. Ils ont mon email.


----------



## Andea (11 Novembre 2018)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> @Andea : tu dis : « Imagine le iPhone de Macron se bloque subitement parce qu'ils s'est trompé 3 fois en saisissant le mot de passe pour lire ses emails... est ce que ça vous semble crédible comme déclencheur légitime ? Le blocage est forcément ciblé sur d'autres critères.«  C’est légèrement rigolo parce que c’était la procédure de sécurité des BlackBerry OS en plus d’autres options à distance qui étaient assez proches de Localiser, de mémoire tu pouvais même faire afficher un message sur les BlackBerry !
> 
> En tout cas ça me fait bien rigoler ton histoire !



J'ai une Playbook BlackBerry que j'ai filé à ma mère (parce ce que devenu inutile) et elle me demande à chaque fois que vais la voir de retaper le mot de passe pour lire ses emails parce qu'elle n'y arrive pas. Parce que parfois la tablette ne mémorise plus son mot de passe. Et la tablette ne s'est jamais bloquée malgré toutes ses tentatives. Par contre elle a toujours accès à toutes les autres applications qui sont installés. Internet, la météo, etc... Alors ta comparaison moi aussi elle me fait marrer.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2018)

Lol, tu as contacté beaucoup de monde apparemment, mais pas les bonnes personnes. Quoi que je ne voie nulle trace d'appels à l'aide auprès de Macron. Peut être devrait tu également essayer Dieux directement, lui qui sait tout il devrait pouvoir t'aider.

Je ne vais pas reprendre point par point ta longue diatribe, mais sache que tu m'as bien fait rire en tout cas. Je sais, ça ne t'aide pas, mais devant tant d'inepties, il n'y a  que ça à faire malheureusement. Je soupçonne qu'au final tu ne veux pas vraiment être aidé afin de continuer à crier au complot.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> D'ailleurs... pour me faire gagner du temps. Est ce que l'un de vous sait à partir de quelle version d'iOS Apple a intégré iCloud ?
> Et à partir de quelle version d'iTunes Apple a intégré iCloud  ?


Et pour répondre à ta question  : Apple n'a jamais intégré iCloud à iTunes et sur iOS, iCloud est disponible depuis la version 5. ça ne va pas beaucoup t'aider.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

J'ai tout déménagé ici, parce que ça commence à bien faire de polluer un autre message !


----------



## Andea (11 Novembre 2018)

Je vois bien Gwen que tu ne comprends rien à la technique. C'est pas ton truc voilà tout, pas grave. Tu as certainement d'autres qualités. Comme te raccrocher aux branches pour faire le malin.

Quand tu branches ton iPod à iTunes lorsqu'il est bloqué par iCloud il te demande ton identifiant Apple. Avant quand il n'y avait pas iCloud il n'y avait pas cette mire d'identification dans iTunes. Est ce qu'Apple permet de retélécharger les anciennes version d'iTunes ? J'ai trouvé les firmware iOS 6 pour mon modèle d'iPod.

L'idée c'est de revenir à une version antérieur. Avant qu'Apple n'injecte son troyen à la glu. Un peu comme Doc & Marty.
Peut-être ça passera (ou pas). Mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien. Allé viens monte dans ma Delorean… je vais te montrer à quoi ressemble l'avenir d'Apple dans son futur.


----------



## Andea (11 Novembre 2018)

Oh nan… vous avez effacé nos échanges… je vous ai mis en colère.
Je suis vraiment trop désolé.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Oh nan… vous avez effacé nos échanges… je vous ai mis en colère.
> Je suis vraiment trop désolé.


Non simplement déplacés et si tu continues à répondre ici, je vires le tout !

Et ne réponds pas dans le vide, la dernière réponse ici de gwen ici date du 18 avril 2018.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2018)

C'est quoi cette histoire de mire ?

Sinon, jailbreak...


----------



## Andea (11 Novembre 2018)

Vous avez compris que j'avais compris et que je pouvais en parler très facilement. C'est pour ça que vous avez viré nos échanges.
Franchement vire le tout. Mon compte aussi. C'est mieux pour toi monsieur méchant. Sinon tu vas te faire frapper par ton maitre. 
Je ne veux pas vous faire d'ennuis. Il faut bien nourrir votre famille.

Vous disiez que vous étiez indépendants... c'est pour ça que je me suis permis.

Allé reste pas là Gwen, viens avec moi je te rendrai ta liberté.
Je te présenterai au Donkey Kong vous pourrez manger des bananes à volonté.


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> J'ai une Playbook BlackBerry que j'ai filé à ma mère (parce ce que devenu inutile) et elle me demande à chaque fois que vais la voir de retaper le mot de passe pour lire ses emails parce qu'elle n'y arrive pas. Parce que parfois la tablette ne mémorise plus son mot de passe. Et la tablette ne s'est jamais bloquée malgré toutes ses tentatives. Par contre elle a toujours accès à toutes les autres applications qui sont installés. Internet, la météo, etc... Alors ta comparaison moi aussi elle me fait marrer.



Salut,

Je parlais des smartphones BlackBerry que j’ai utilisé pendant 4 ans et du système BlackBerry Protect. J’ai eu aussi une Playbook pendant à peu près la même période. Les Playbook n’avaient pas le même système de protection, ou alors je ne l’ai pas enclenché, ce que j’ai fait sur BlackBerry. En général, quand j’avance une info technique je suis assez sûr de mon coup.

Pour résumer mon point de vue sur ton problème, tu n’as plus ton mot de passe de ton compte Apple, qui inclue ton accès à iCloud, c’est normal que tu n’aie plus accès à ton compte. C’est une mesure classique de sécurité pour éviter que le premier venu puisse utiliser ton compte à ta place. Au lieu d’accuser la moitié de la terre, utilise la procédure de mot de passe oublié à partir du site www.icloud.com.

a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (11 Novembre 2018)

@Andea : soit tu es un troll niveau 3000 et tu dois bien te marrer, soit il faut consulter.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

Andea a dit:


> Vous avez compris que j'avais compris et que je pouvais en parler très facilement. C'est pour ça que vous avez viré nos échanges.


Je n'ai rien viré, juste déplacé ICI tes autres réponses. 


Andea a dit:


> Franchement vire le tout. Mon compte aussi. C'est mieux pour toi monsieur méchant. Sinon tu vas te faire frapper par ton maitre.


Relis toi STP !


Andea a dit:


> Je ne veux pas vous faire d'ennuis. Il faut bien nourrir votre famille.


Ca c'est sûr et je ne peux pas compter sur toi, il faut bien que je mange à tous les râteliers. 


Andea a dit:


> Vous disiez que vous étiez indépendants... c'est pour ça que je me suis permis.


MacG est indépendant ainsi que tous les membres et les modérateurs. Ça a l'air de te perturber, toi qui prône qu'ailleurs il y a longtemps que tes messages auraient été virés ! 


Andea a dit:


> Allé reste pas là Gwen, viens avec moi je te rendrai ta liberté.
> Je te présenterai au Donkey Kong vous pourrez manger des bananes à volonté.


Vu ta dernière réponse je redéplace ici.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

Allez *GAME OVER*, on ferme.


----------

